# f:/ refers to a location that is unavailable? How do I fix it?



## arreat89 (Mar 8, 2008)

My stalker brother wanted to use my computer, and having caught him going through my facebook and hard drive, I thought I should disconnect it. I disconnected it by turning off my computer then removing the USB, because each time that I try to properly do it (click safely remove hardware then disconnect) it would say that its still in use. Now when I tried accessing it, it gives me "F:\ refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard disk on this computer, or on a network. Check to make sure that the disk is properly inserted or that you are connected to the internet and then try again. If it still cannot be located, the information may have been moved to a different location."

So how do I fix it?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did the drive letter change? If it did, change it back.

Right-click Computer > Manage > Disk Management.


----------



## arreat89 (Mar 8, 2008)

Elvandil said:


> Did the drive letter change? If it did, change it back.
> 
> Right-click Computer > Manage > Disk Management.


No, its still F.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What does it say about the drive in Disk Management? Can you run chkdsk on it?


----------



## arreat89 (Mar 8, 2008)

Elvandil said:


> What does it say about the drive in Disk Management? Can you run chkdsk on it?


It says its healthy in Disk Management, and that there is 100% free WTF. Did I lose everything in it?? Or is it just like that because I can't seem to access my hard drive?

OK, I tried running it manually, but when I press start nothing happens. Here is what I get when I try in cmd:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try fixing the errors. But it looks like there are some serious problems with that drive so you may need to use your backup files.

chkdsk F: /r


----------

